# NeverSpeak's : How to find a source if you are new.



## NeverSpeak

So if you're totally new, but mentally and physically prepared, and you need a source, here are the steps you can take. This is as easy as I can make it for you new guys. 

Method #1
Step 1. Don't ask for a source here. This is not a source board.
Step 2. Google the term "steroid forum" and click on one of the top 5 links 
Step 3. Click on any thread and read for less than 3 minutes. Look for a username with the words "Moderator" or "Administrator" under it. 
Step 4. Use mouse and click username, and then click "Find all post by username" or "View Forum Posts" 
Step 5. Read for 1 hour
Step 6. Write down information learned and begin again at step 2
Step 7. Repeat 10 times and you will see a common theme. 
Step 8. Google source and read for 1 hour. Repeat for each source.  Congratulations, you now have a short list of sources. 
Step 9. Remember that steroids are illegal and there are serious consequences if you get caught.

Method #2
Step 1. Join a forum. Just one. 
Step 2. Stay there long term, spend time and actually participate. 
Step 3. Make friends, learn, share, experience what the site has to offer, give back, etc.
Step 4. The source will be easy after completing steps 1-3

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## SFGiants

Not sure about method #1 because if Google can find them they aren't that good and possible scammers and if Mod's and Admin's are pumping them a lot that means they are getting paid to do so.

Top 5 boards maybe the 5 worst boards also.


----------



## NeverSpeak

SFGiants said:


> because if Google can find them they aren't that good and possible scammers and if Mod's and Admin's are pumping them a lot that means they are getting paid to do so.
> .



Are you serious? I respectfully disagree.  Google your source. I know you'll be surprised that you buy from a "possible scammer". Besides. If you're new, you're going to take more risk than if you're a vet. I won't post them but EVERY private, dom, and int source that I have is on the net.....somewhere; even if they don't won't to be. Granted, you have to have the name/email/website to know what to Google but once you do, it's there. Also, there are boards that have moderators that will not/can not get paid to pump ugl's. To each his own I guess, at least your not pessimistic.


----------



## SFGiants

NeverSpeak said:


> Are you serious? I respectfully disagree.  Google your source. I know you'll be surprised that you buy from a "possible scammer". Besides. If you're new, you're going to take more risk than if you're a vet. I won't post them but EVERY private, dom, and int source that I have is on the net.....somewhere; even if they don't won't to be. Granted, you have to have the name/email/website to know what to Google but once you do, it's there. Also, there are boards that have moderators that will not/can not get paid to pump ugl's. To each his own I guess.



My Google search:

AB = Good Board
SF = Scammers
AS = World Pharma, World Pharma = scammer
EF = Idiots
Think = Good Board from what I hear

Ology being 6th = Scammers


----------



## NeverSpeak

SFGiants said:


> if Google can find them they aren't that good and possible scammers and if Mod's and Admin's are pumping them a lot that means they are getting paid to do so.



Precision Pinz (board sponsor) = "aren't good and possible scammers"  then?

And I'm sure you missed the point by now. Top 5, top 10 what the fuk ever. It's not the site that has to be good, it's the names that are important. Forget it. If I have to explain it to you, then you're missing it.

I've got a better idea. Lets not give the newbs any advice since this is all cloak and dagger shit and see how swolled up they get when they inject gear from Fast eddies ugl. Brilliant.


----------



## SFGiants

NeverSpeak said:


> Are you serious? I respectfully disagree.  Google your source. I know you'll be surprised that you buy from a "possible scammer". Besides. If you're new, you're going to take more risk than if you're a vet. I won't post them but EVERY private, dom, and int source that I have is on the net.....somewhere; even if they don't won't to be. Granted, you have to have the name/email/website to know what to Google but once you do, it's there. Also, there are boards that have moderators that will not/can not get paid to pump ugl's. To each his own I guess, at least your not pessimistic.



By the way I did method #1 when I 1st came around years back not as you posted but did Google and the most and best review and ended up choosing UncleZ so for a new person it's a good way to get scammed or crap gear.


----------



## Rumpy

The first site I used was just from google, the second one was pinn from ology, never again.  My two current labs which are the only ones I will every use again do not have web sites.  It's all about method #2  (I guess I might try the snake some day)


----------



## NeverSpeak

The ugl's that I'm using don't have websites either, but google their email addresses or username and see what comes up. You'll get feedback.


----------



## NeverSpeak

SFGiants said:


> This is my point!



It's a poor point because if you Google "find me steroid suppliers' wtf do you think is going to happen to you? Follow the steps and you won't end up at ology. I can promise you that. Besides; Google is the LAST of 8 steps.  You guys that got burned skipped the first 7 and then want to blame Google?


----------



## don draco

NeverSpeak said:


> Precision Pinz (board sponsor) = "aren't good and possible scammers"  then?
> 
> And I'm sure you missed the point by now. It's not the site that has to be good, it's the names that are important. Forget it. If I have to explain it to you, then you're missing it.
> 
> I've got a better idea. Lets not give the newbs any advice since this is all cloak and dagger shit and see how swolled up they get when they inject gear from Fast eddies ugl. Brilliant.



If PP were an open source, that would be a valid counterexample.  However, they're not a source.  They sell pins.  And it's practically impossible to have disparity in quality when it comes to pins.  With open sources, on the other hand, quality differs greatly.. you can never really be sure about the effectiveness & safety of the product(s) you're purchasing.  With pins, you KNOW what you're buying and can fully trust the product.  They're not comparable to a source in any regard.  

The problem is that, from my knowledge, the majority of open sources are crap.  The gear they sell is typically: Overpriced, underdosed/bunk, and/or unsanitary. I'm willing to say that the majority of open sources care more about making a profit than they do about the quality of their products.  This is one _huge_ difference that separates the open sources from the private sources.  Private sources take pride in their work and ensure the quality and consistency of their products. Open sources, on the other hand, usually prey upon noobs by selling shit in a bottle in order to make a quick buck. 

In my opinion, method #2 is a much more sensible approach.. unless you'd like to lose $ and maybe even a chunk of your ass.


----------



## NeverSpeak

SFGiants said:


> Then  why is Google in your 2nd step?



Really? Do I really need to explain that to you? ok. I'm game. (really slowly) it's so that a new person can find a BB forum; NOT a source. The source name doesn't come from Google. The source name comes from respected bro's on their prospective forums. Like I said. If you don't like it; don't use it. If you have a source, then you're not a newb; then move on. BUT this works. I could post 20g2g sources right now from this method. Of course everyone confidence level is different.


----------



## SFGiants

I spent 3 weeks with Google for my 1st purchase I spent hours a day reading reviews and all sorts of crap and picked UncleZ based on that method.


----------



## SFGiants

NeverSpeak said:


> Really? Do I really need to explain that to you? ok. I'm game. (really slowly) it's so that a new person can find a BB forum; NOT a source. The source name doesn't come from Google. The source name comes from respected bro's on their prospective forums. Like I said. If you don't like it; don't use it. If you have a source, then you're not a newb; then move on. BUT this works. I could post 20g2g sources right now from this method. Of course everyone confidence level is different.



Insult me all you want I don't care.


----------



## NeverSpeak

don draco said:


> If PP were an open source, that would be a valid counterexample.  However, they're not a source.  They sell pins.  And it's practically impossible to have disparity in quality when it comes to pins.  With open sources, on the other hand, quality differs greatly.. you can never really be sure about the effectiveness & safety of the product(s) you're purchasing.  With pins, you KNOW what you're buying and can fully trust the product.  They're not comparable to a source in any regard.
> 
> The problem is that, from my knowledge, the majority of open sources are crap.  The gear they sell is typically: Overpriced, underdosed/bunk, and/or unsanitary. I'm willing to say that the majority of open sources care more about making a profit than they do about the quality of their products.  This is one _huge_ difference that separates the open sources from the private sources.  Private sources take pride in their work and ensure the quality and consistency of their products. Open sources, on the other hand, usually prey upon noobs by selling shit in a bottle in order to make a quick buck.
> 
> In my opinion, method #2 is a much more sensible approach.. unless you'd like to lose $ and maybe even a chunk of your ass.



While I agree with most of this post. PP is a source of pins; of which we need. You'll look closely at my first post and see that I don't mention what kind of source as the advice goes for all things needed. I think we can all agree pins are pretty important. That said, like said previously, I agree with most of the rest of your post. The majority of open sources are crap. The minority are not crap. It's the minority these newbs need to find. How shall they do that? Well, for example, they could wait a couple months for the tight lipped bros of ugbb to slip OR they could research and research. I kid you not, I completed method one in less than a week and have a bunch of serious g2g places. Places that many of you undoubtedly buy from. If I did it, then it can be done. I think completing method 1 is WAY better than the alternative for most new guys; which usually entails searching google for a .com source. That's just dumb.


----------



## NeverSpeak

SFGiants said:


> I spent 3 weeks with Google for my 1st purchase I spent hours a day reading reviews and all sorts of crap and picked UncleZ based on that method.



I'm sorry you got burnt. I don't know Uncle Z. Don't know the story. But you're telling me that you picked a source that didn't have board support? If that's so then that's your bad. If the board failed to support you after he scammed you, then that's their bad and that sucks. If either  happened  then forget about it, cause no matter what you do in this business you'll eventually get burnt by a legit guy that turned scammer. These are the risks we all take. It's these experiences that make you experienced.


----------



## SFGiants

NeverSpeak said:


> I'm sorry you got burnt. I don't know Uncle Z. Don't know the story. But you're telling me that you picked a source that didn't have board support? If that's so then that's your bad. If the board failed to support you after he scammed you, then that's their bad and that sucks. If either  happened  then forget about it, cause no matter what you do in this business you'll eventually get burnt by a legit guy that turned scammer. These are the risks we all take. It's these experiences that make you experienced.



He is one of the most supported sources on every board he is on, they are not good boards but a new person don't see that yet.


----------



## don draco

NeverSpeak said:


> While I agree with most of this post. PP is a source of pins; of which we need. You'll look closely at my first post and see that I don't mention what kind of source as the advice goes for all things needed. I think we can all agree pins are pretty important. That said, like said previously, I agree with most of the rest of your post. The majority of open sources are crap. The minority are not crap. It's the minority these newbs need to find. How shall they do that? Well, for example, they could wait a couple months for the tight lipped bros of ugbb to slip OR they could research and research. I kid you not, I completed method one in less than a week and have a bunch of serious g2g places. Places that many of you undoubtedly buy from. If I did it, then it can be done. I think completing method 1 is WAY better than the alternative for most new guys; which usually entails searching google for a .com source. That's just dumb.



In both methods, the fact that we're talking about AAS sources is implied.  

Ex. Method #1
Step 1. Don't ask for a source here. This is not a source board.

I'm not saying you're wrong -- I agree that one can find a quality source through method #1.  However, I don't think it's ideal.    You have a much higher chance of getting burned with that approach.  I'd much rather spend my time contributing to the boards and then eventually find my way to a private source.  That way, I'll have access to quality gear that I know I can trust. 

However, to each his own.   All I'm saying is that #1, although appealing to newbies, yields a much higher chance of getting screwed.  Method #2 seems like the superior choice.


----------



## Rumpy

I will concede the point that the method you laid out is better than just google alone.  The title of your post does say if you are new and have no friends and no other options, so I will give you that, I guess it's better than nothing.  But I'm pretty confident that you did not find my sources that way.  Everyone needs to start somewhere and it takes time to get in with the good guys, so I guess it's a place to start.  It might get you to better-than-the-worst but it's just not going to get you to the best


----------



## NeverSpeak

don draco said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong -- I agree that one can find a quality source through method #1.  However, I don't think it's ideal.    You have a much higher chance of getting burned with that approach.  I'd much rather spend my time contributing to the boards and then eventually find my way to a private source.  That way, I'll have access to quality gear that I know I can trust.
> 
> However, to each his own.   All I'm saying is that #1, although appealing to newbies, yields a much higher chance of getting screwed.  Method #2 seems like the superior choice.



Agreed on all accounts. 

Method1= quicker but higher risk
Method2= slower but lower risk

That said, I found 5 private using mainly method 1 in one week. Can I trust any of them? I think I can. I would trust 4 for sure. It comes down to credibility and comfort. On a side note: the thing about private is there is little support if something goes wrong.


----------



## don draco

NeverSpeak said:


> Agreed on all accounts.
> 
> That said, I found 4 private using method 1 in one week. On a side note: the thing about private is there is little support if something goes wrong.



A question concerning these private sources -- if these sources _truly_ are private, how can one expect to contact them if he is new to the boards?  From my knowledge, almost all private sources will refuse to do business with you if they do not know who you are.  They will often require referrals before even considering you.  This puts them out of reach for newbies.  What use is there in finding a good source that you can't access? 

I'm going to have to disagree with that last statement.   The support will vary from source to source. It's impossible to make a blanket statement like that without first experiencing this lack of support from multiple private sources ( which I will assume you haven't experienced ). And, considering that private sources have a much smaller consumer base in comparison to open sources, I'm inclined to believe that they would value their customers much more than an open source would.


----------



## NeverSpeak

don draco said:


> A question concerning these private sources -- if these sources _truly_ are private, how can one expect to contact them if he is new to the boards?  From my knowledge, almost all private sources will refuse to do business with you if they do not know who you are.  They will often require referrals before even considering you.  This puts them out of reach for newbies.  What use is there in finding a good source that you can't access?
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with that last statement.   The support will vary from source to source. It's impossible to make a blanket statement like that without first experiencing this lack of support from multiple private sources ( which I will assume you haven't experienced ). And, considering that private sources have a much smaller consumer base in comparison to open sources, I'm inclined to believe that they would value their customers much more than an open source would.



I have access to 5 private in less than a week. All 5 took a referral. I'm not bragging. I'm simply answering your question. That said, some of it had to do with me being around the block for the last 20 years. but most did not. 

I do agree that a blanket statement is not warranted. I have, however,  been burned by multiple private sources.  A private source can easily pack up ship and start again tomorrow if they so choose as they have no open customers to answer to and little marketing to worry about. And even if they do lose customers they only lose their smaller consumer base as opposed to the larger operating open source. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Rumpy

Yeah, I'm also not sure what you mean by the support part.  I'm talking directly to my guy, THE guy.  If you mean he might go out of town and not respond for a couple of days, so what.  If you mean what if he tries to fuk you, well, I don't see how having more employees or a web site helps.  An honest company is always honest, a scammer company is a scammer.


----------



## NeverSpeak

Rumpy said:


> Yeah, I'm also not sure what you mean by the support part.  I'm talking directly to my guy, THE guy.  If you mean he might go out of town and not respond for a couple of days, so what.  If you mean what if he tries to fuk you, well, I don't see how having more employees or a web site helps.  An honest company is always honest, a scammer company is a scammer.



I can see what you mean. What I meant was...I was thinking that  a company that has 1000 customers, a website,  and 15 years history, has more to lose when they screw someone than a private ugl that has 20 customers and has brewing for a year. And an honest company is not ALWAYS an honest company either. Stick around and you'll see what I mean. Over the years there have been labs that you would swear would always be g2g and then one day they screw someone or get caught underdosing or whatever. It's just part of the business.


----------



## Rumpy

OK, I'll stick around and see what you mean.


----------



## TheLupinator

SFGiants said:


> I spent 3 weeks with Google for my 1st purchase I spent hours a day reading reviews and all sorts of crap and picked UncleZ based on that method.



Same here. at the time you would've thought UncleZ's gear was brewed by jesus himself, 100s of reviews, 95% positive.. look at em now

And my problem with method 1 is reading Admin / Mod posts, because their opinion doesn't hold anymore validity in the real world when it comes to gear, BUT on 95% of boards their opinion outranks regular members. I can think of 1 great example of an Admin that seemed like he had everyone's best interest in mind, and then scammed half a board right under the noses of the rest of the staff..


----------



## TheLupinator

NeverSpeak said:


> I can see what you mean. What I meant was...I was thinking that  a company that has 1000 customers, a website,  and 15 years history, has more to lose when they screw someone than a private ugl that has 20 customers and has brewing for a year. And an honest company is not ALWAYS an honest company either. Stick around and you'll see what I mean. Over the years there have been labs that you would swear would always be g2g and then one day they screw someone or get caught underdosing or whatever. It's just part of the business.



Not really bro, a UGL with a website has visibility and will always have new customers willing to fork over their loot. Now a private UGL can't afford to lose a customer nearly as much, they value their customers and because they choose to be small you get some kind of idea it's not all about fast money, just like any big corporation vs a Mom & Pops store.


----------



## Bro Bundy

neverspeak...you should check out tillacle labs..I got a feeling a bright guy like u can find them no problem....


----------



## Bro Bundy

to be real there is  no way to find a source that a quality source not some bs website source anyone can get..You have to join the community take your time by learning the game and helping many people in the process.You have to earn trust which is not a  easy thing this can take years on a good board..The guys who come to aboard for one reason and one reason only to find gear are the guys that will find themselves getting burned faster then anyone.Come to a board with the right intentions and thats to help the board and its members


----------



## Bro Bundy

you fukin queers


----------



## NbleSavage

brother bundy said:


> to be real there is  no way to find a source that a quality source not some bs website source anyone can get..you have to join the community take your time by learning the game and helping many people in the process.you have to earn trust which is not a  easy thing this can take years on a good board..the guys who come to aboard for one reason and one reason only to find gear are the guys that will find themselves getting burned faster then anyone.come to a board with the right intentions and thats to help the board and its members




^^^ this ^^^ ftw.


----------



## ccpro

Why did I just read all this.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeverSpeak

Brother Bundy said:


> to be real there is  no way to find a source that a quality source not some bs website source anyone can get..You have to join the community take your time by learning the game and helping many people in the process.You have to earn trust which is not a  easy thing this can take years on a good board..The guys who come to aboard for one reason and one reason only to find gear are the guys that will find themselves getting burned faster then anyone.Come to a board with the right intentions and thats to help the board and its members



The first sentence I find to be untrue. How do I know?   I just did it; repeatedly. That said, I agree that for the most part, if you join a board just to source, that's the wrong reason.  I think most agree that contributing to a board with good intentions is the way to go.


----------



## Bro Bundy

NeverSpeak said:


> The first sentence I find to be untrue. How do I know?   I just did it; repeatedly. That said, I agree that for the most part, if you join a board just to source, that's the wrong reason.  I think most agree that contributing to a board with good intentions is the way to go.



a source who excepts anyone without knowing them for sometime or not referred by a trusted member is a shit source...good luck not injecting some bullshit


----------



## NeverSpeak

Brother Bundy said:


> a source who excepts anyone without knowing them for sometime or not referred by a trusted member is a shit source...good luck not injecting some bullshit



Do you think this for all sources; including international?  Just curious.

The reason I ask is because private ugl; the ones where you need a referral sometimes don't have a large variety.


----------



## Bro Bundy

NeverSpeak said:


> Do you think this for all sources; including international?  Just curious.



international I dont mess with ..to much risk...I feel unless its a private lab that stays under the radar meaning u wont find them on google is your best bet for some fire gear...or go human grade..Anything that is easy to get for the average internet dork will 99% of the time be some underdosed or fake bs


----------



## NeverSpeak

So you think any international "that is easy to get for the average internet dork will 99% of the time be some underdosed or fake bs." Interesting.  A lot of interesting opinions from some experienced guys here. Good stuff.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Never,  Thanks for taking the time to make this post.  It will help some new guys  that are lucky enough to find it and take the time to understand what you are saying and actually do the research and put in the time it takes.  That being said your method 2, Becoming a contributing member on a quality board is the best way, and finding that quality board will take some skill, time and common sense.


----------



## grind4it

It's painfully obvious you haven't been around very long at all. You are also primed to be screwed. 

You base your strategy on collecting information from vets/mods/admin, basically members who have a deep position inside of the boards, yet you have SFG and BB (here) both trying to help you and you are rejecting everything they are saying.

Regarding "private" you're not going to find a foot print for private sources on google. Why? Because they don't advertise, they demand that their customers do not repost their lists, contact info ect. Even if you found a post saying "XZY got me swole bro" you would have know way of contacting XYZ. The people that post those threads and then give you an email address when you PM them, ARE the source. These threads are plants to promote the lab and draw in newbies to sell under-dosed gear and at some point completely scam.

You say that you have researched yet you don't know who uncle Z is? This tells me that you haven't researched very deep.

Finally, if you really believe the statement below that you made; you are truly naive. The more you say in this thread the more you look like a sucker. 

Don't be surprised when you are separated from your money. 



NeverSpeak said:


> Also, there are boards that have moderators that will not/can not get paid to pump ugl's. To each his own I guess, at least your not pessimistic.


----------



## NeverSpeak

grind4it said:


> It's painfully obvious you haven't been around very long at all. You are also primed to be screwed.
> 
> You base your strategy on collecting information from vets/mods/admin, basically members who have a deep position inside of the boards, yet you have SFG and BB (here) both trying to help you and you are rejecting everything they are saying.
> 
> Regarding "private" you're not going to find a foot print for private sources on google. Why? Because they don't advertise, they demand that their customers do not repost their lists, contact info ect. Even if you found a post saying "XZY got me swole bro" you would have know way of contacting XYZ. The people that post those threads and then give you an email address when you PM them, ARE the source. These threads are plants to promote the lab and draw in newbies to sell under-dosed gear and at some point completely scam.
> 
> You say that you have researched yet you don't know who uncle Z is? This tells me that you haven't researched very deep.
> 
> Finally, if you really believe the statement below that you made; you are truly naive. The more you say in this thread the more you look like a sucker.
> 
> Don't be surprised when you are separated from your money.



Look man. I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion, but.....just cause your a vet here or where ever doesn't mean you're the know all of know alls. You can say whatever you want. Use whoever you want. Good for you. That said, you don't know what you're talking about with some things. For one thing, I was on my first cycle in 1990. So I think it's fair to say I've been around. Maybe I havn't been tapping around cyber land the whole time, but I've been around.  2nd I can prove that if you google the private info of some of the private lab you will get some feedback. That's fact.  That's not me bullshitting while anonymously tapping away at my computer in some far away cyber land bro. I don't know Uncle Z because all I need to know about him is that he was/is bad. That's all I need to know. Stopped looking at that point. I don't read up on scammer much sorry.  Last, you may think everyone can bought, but I don't. I won't name names but I bet you wouldn't say that to their face. There are good bros that wouldn't lie and cheat just to swindle another bro. Making a blanket statement like all mods are swindlers is ignorant and makes you look like an ass. I'll take naïve over ass anyday.


----------



## Bro Bundy

NeverSpeak said:


> Look man. I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion, but.....just cause your a vet here or where ever doesn't mean you're the know all of know alls. You can say whatever you want. Use whoever you want. Good for you. That said, you don't know what you're talking about with some things. For one thing, I was on my first cycle in 1990. So I think it's fair to say I've been around. Maybe I havn't been tapping around cyber land the whole time, but I've been around.  2nd I can prove that if you google the private info of some of the private lab you will get some feedback. That's not me bullshitting while tapping away at my computer in some far away cyber land bro. I don't know Uncle Z because all I need to know about him is that he was/is bad. That's all I need to know. Stopped looking at that point. I don't read up on scammer much sorry.  Last, you may think everyone can bought, but I don't. I won't name names but I bet you wouldn't say that to their face. There are good bros that wouldn't lie and cheat just to swindle another bro. Making a blanket statement like all mods are swindlers is ignorant and makes you look like an ass. I'll take naïve over ass anyday.



yes u may find some reviews on the net but believe me a good source doesnt want or need that...All that is are big mouth motherfukkers who cant shut the fuk up and have to talk about there private source...no real deal lab wants to be on google good reviews or bad


----------



## NeverSpeak

Brother Bundy said:


> yes u may find some reviews on the net but believe me a good source doesnt want or need that...All that is are big mouth motherfukkers who cant shut the fuk up and have to talk about there private source...no real deal lab wants to be on google good reviews or bad



totally agree!


----------



## mistah187

The fact that u never heard of z tells me u couldnt have researched too much. That guy was impossible to miss. Im surprized he didnt have a banner on espn


----------



## Four1Thr33

..just want to also add... method one netted me to ology and uncle z... burned. . and learned that u personally need to have trust in the person that gives u the source info and not just believe anyone with some street cred


----------



## DocDePanda187123

mistah187 said:


> The fact that u never heard of z tells me u couldnt have researched too much. That guy was impossible to miss. Im surprized he didnt have a banner on espn



It was in the Super Bowl halftime show the last 4 years running


----------



## NeverSpeak

mistah187 said:


> The fact that u never heard of z tells me u couldnt have researched too much. That guy was impossible to miss. Im surprized he didnt have a banner on espn



I never said that I've never heard of him. I said I don't know him or the full story. That's all. Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## NeverSpeak

Four1Thr33 said:


> ..just want to also add... method one netted me to ology and uncle z... burned. . and learned that u personally need to have trust in the person that gives u the source info and not just believe anyone with some street cred



Sorry about your experience. And you spent the time over and over and it all boiled down to Z?  It's strange that we've had two totally different experiences. Everything I've read has steered me away from that site.  Maybe it was in the timing then. If so, and Z was respected by no less than 10 mods on different forums, and you got burned, then I would think that would be an abnormality rather than the norm; which sucks.  We all can get burned even from a supposedly g2g source. Nature of the beast I guess.  Still sucks though. So in your opinion there needs to be a distinction between personal trust and forum credibility. Interesting.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Method  1 netted me Ology and several other boards.  I read on them all and participated on some.  I took notes made lots of book marks and tried to research and cross check what I was reading And questioned everything I thought I knew. That led me here, a place where I feel at home with good knowledgable brothers that have each other's backs and an admin and staff that are dedicated and don't have a hidden agenda.   Now I'm going to go wipe off my nose and take my Stane.


----------



## Yaya

NeverSpeak...thanks for starting this thread..

I find it very useful to say the least


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NeverSpeak said:


> Sorry about your experience. And you spent the time over and over and it all boiled down to Z?  It's strange that we've had two totally different experiences. Everything I've read has steered me away from that site.  Maybe it was in the timing then. If so, and Z was respected by no less than 10 mods on different forums, and you got burned, then I would think that would be an abnormality rather than the norm; which sucks.  We all can get burned even from a supposedly g2g source. Nature of the beast I guess.  Still sucks though. So in your opinion there needs to be a distinction between personal trust and forum credibility. Interesting.



The nature of the beast is that money corrupts. Some have higher set points and require more to corrupt them but very very few ppl would not sell themselves out if there were enough commas in their bank account. The people of this wonderful forum trust their sources bc they don't advertise around the internet like you see with Uncle Z, PSL, Pinnacle, etc. More exposure means more risk; we're all about mitigating and minimizing that risk. Why would I want to choose a source that's known on 15 forums and leaves a large internet footprint for LE to follow when shit hits the fan when I can choose the one who does not advertise, does not have a site for people to follow, requires references from LONG TIME members, does not plaster his email address all over, etc? 

As far as I'm concerned yes the method you laid out in option 1 works...just how well it works is where people have varying opinions. My first cycle was Pinnacle which I used a similar method to yours to find. A few months later serum levels of 2834ng/dL on 625mg/wk left me somewhat disappointed when another member using another source with 400mg/wk had serum levels of 3500+ng/dL. Yes I know we all respond differently but for someone taking 2/3 of my dose and who easily is larger than me, and getting blood work 2-3wks before I did leaves a bad taste in your mouth when my serum levels are ~75% of his. Another member running 850mg/wk of Uncle Z or PSL gear gets serum levels of barely over 2000ng/dL. n=3 here but you can see my point. The big names in this business are big names and all over the boards bc $$$is what they're after. If not money than why would they advertise on board after board after board? Is it for the betterment of humanity? I'd rather deal with your method number 2 and get my stuff from the few sources who keep their MOUTHS SHUT, don't advertise explicitly, need viable references, and stay in the shadows.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Another factor to consider is blood work or lack thereof. Many people tout a UGL as the best without blood work to prove it. They rely on manifested sides which everyone should know is not a reliable indicator of efficacy. Hell, test boosters and tribulus can increase your libido but that doesn't mean serum testosterone levels have changed at all. You get a few ppl who praise someone like Uncle Z, the mods push him on the forums, and his exposure goes up. More people try him, get sides, some get bloods some don't, he hops on another forum, more exposure, people start singing his praise, negative comments about him are deleted, mob mentality sets in and now you have a shit source being praised as the second coming of Jesus. 

Another thing to watch out for is how the average person who gets blood work has the testosterone assay that reads >1500ng/dL. When people see this and LH and FSH are <.2 they assume they've found the nectar of the gods. Who's to say your levels aren't 1700ng/dL and you're pinning 1g/wk? Do you see the problem here? 1g/wk should have your levels to the moon and back but bc you're limited by the test you chose and your results read >1500 you're praising a lab from an erroneous position. I'm happy I figured out how to get the accurate levels for serum testosterone since a few member on Ology (where I came from) have been banned for letting the cat out of the bag concerning PSL and Pinnacle once they saw their real results and not >1500


----------



## NeverSpeak

All good points guys. I especially like the point where the newbs don't get blood work and then sing praises to activate the mob mentality. So true. 

On another note, no disrespect meant to anyone here regarding this thread. Period. I really do believe both methods work. They worked for me. And that was the only point of the thread. Give a noob a chance. Of course the disclaimer might be, that I have decades of sourcing experience coupled with decades of self-employment which helps me to smell bullshit, but none the less, both still work with plenty of research. 

 I can certainly understand how some could be offended/challenged in the notion that a source can be found so easily. I mean, it's a very personal choice. Many worked hard for their info. Much like buying a car/truck is a personal choice and as such we all have strong opinions about why we made the choices we did. The Ford guy will tell you the Chevy guy made a bad choice and vice versa. No different when it comes to injecting shit in your body. Of course what makes a Ford or Chevy better than Dodge is mainly personal preferences imo. Not exactly the same when it comes to sources, but similar i.e. communication, risk factors, etc...  We'd all love to say that we KNOW the source and trust him implicitly, but for some, how much do we REALLY know about him? I don't doubt some do know the source, have seen the lab, and trust him, but I'd wager that the majority run on trust built on previous experiences with him, not on first hand knowledge of the lab. Much like truck and cars. We can't guarantee the technology, but we just know the thing works and works better than the other brand. Food for thought. Like I said, no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## coltmc4545

Colts guide to selecting a source:

If they have a website, they're garbage.
If you're brand new and they solicit you, scammer and garbage.
If they're praised on sketchy boards, garbage.
Unless you see people post actual bloods, assume that they're garbage.
International= way more waiting and not promised you'll even get through customs.
If a mod on a board is pimping them, garbage.
If mods or admin won't allow people to post honest feedback about them, garbage.
If you can find a source within an hour using google, so can LE.

Good sources don't advertise. They stay hidden. They take referals only and usually only from thier long standing customers. Good sources don't need to advertise. Thier gear speaks for itself. It says a lot about a source that they won't let just anyone have thier lists or contact info. Let's see, who would be more likely to scam you? A lab that has banners, a website, or let's anyone and everyone have thier contact info because they want money? Or a small private/semi private source that stays under the radar and could care less how many vials they shipped out that day? 

The absolute best way to find a source on the net is join a forum. Read and keep your mouth shut about needing a source. Get to know people. Contribute where you can, ask questions regarding cycles, AI's, ancillaries, training, diet. Get all of that shit squared away. Then, since you've been around for awhile and have gained some trust and respect, read reviews on labs, got your cycle planned out, and have your research chems in hands, then ask around to a few guys about a source. 99.9999% of the time, if you follow this, you'll get legit gear and won't get burned.


----------



## grind4it

I can't speek for anyone other than myself. I do not feel threatened or challanged by your words....I don't even feel disrespected. I think for me the frustrating part is that you obviously think you have solved the puzzle and I'm sitting here thinking. There are a few levels of this game you haven't even begun to see. And you are squeezing your eye shut telling us you know it all. 

I don't doubt that you can find a source with google. I know you can, like you I started with method 1. Nobody wants to hear my story so ill save it. What I can tell you with certainty is you will not find a GOOD Private source by means of method 1. What will happen is you will dramatically increase the odds of being scammed (under dosed or out right ripped off). 

Method 2. Over a period of time  Will open doors to a deeper level of this game. 

You come across as a bit of a know it all....and stubborn as a fukkkking mule. You are actually my kind of person. I think you have handled this thread fairly well and what I would like to see happen is you stick around for a year or so and then come back to this thread and update it. 





NeverSpeak said:


> All good points guys. I especially like the point where the newbs don't get blood work and then sing praises to activate the mob mentality. So true.
> 
> On another note, no disrespect meant to anyone here regarding this thread. Period. I really do believe both methods work. They worked for me. And that was the only point of the thread. Give a noob a chance. Of course the disclaimer might be, that I have decades of sourcing experience coupled with decades of self-employment which helps me to smell bullshit, but none the less, both still work with plenty of research.
> 
> I can certainly understand how some could be offended/challenged in the notion that a source can be found so easily. I mean, it's a very personal choice. Many worked hard for their info. Much like buying a car/truck is a personal choice and as such we all have strong opinions about why we made the choices we did. The Ford guy will tell you the Chevy guy made a bad choice and vice versa. No different when it comes to injecting shit in your body. Of course what makes a Ford or Chevy better than Dodge is mainly personal preferences imo. Not exactly the same when it comes to sources, but similar i.e. communication, risk factors, etc...  We'd all love to say that we KNOW the source and trust him implicitly, but for some, how much do we REALLY know about him? I don't doubt some do know the source, have seen the lab, and trust him, but I'd wager that the majority run on trust built on previous experiences with him, not on first hand knowledge of the lab. Much like truck and cars. We can't guarantee the technology, but we just know the thing works and works better than the other brand. Food for thought. Like I said, no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## transcend2007

1,000% agree with Colt here.

First off, if you find a source easily you can pretty much cross them off the list.  Any respected private source will be deeply berried.  And, for good reason.  This game is ILLEGAL!  Sometime people forget about that part.

Finding 5 or 50 bogus sources in 10 minutes really is not difficult.  Finding one "real" private source will take months or even years....as it should.


----------



## NeverSpeak

transcend2007 said:


> 1,000% agree with Colt here.
> 
> First off, if you find a source easily you can pretty much cross them off the list.  Any respected private source will be deeply berried.  And, for good reason.  This game is ILLEGAL!  Sometime people forget about that part.
> 
> Finding 5 or 50 bogus sources in 10 minutes really is not difficult.  Finding one "real" private source will take months or even years....as it should.



respectfully disagree that a g2g source "will take months or even years" to find. Of course though, 'easy' is subjective. My definition of easily is it took less than 2 weeks. Although, I agree that it would be better that private sources took months to find. Besides. I get what you're saying. And what you're saying is the more you're around, the more respected/trusted/private the source will be. I get it. Did I say that already? LOL  Years? Well, maybe, but I know all the noobs out there won't wait years. My point was simply that these are 2 or the many ways a noob (not a vet) can get started as my first post indicates. No need to read anything more into it than that.


----------



## NeverSpeak

grind4it said:


> I think for me the frustrating part is that you obviously think you have solved the puzzle and I'm sitting here thinking. There are a few levels of this game you haven't even begun to see. And you are squeezing your eye shut telling us you know it all.
> 
> What I can tell you with certainty is you will not find a GOOD Private source by means of method 1. What will happen is you will dramatically increase the odds of being scammed (under dosed or out right ripped off).
> 
> Method 2. Over a period of time  Will open doors to a deeper level of this game.
> 
> .



I never said I know it all. Never implied it either. What I have done is stuck to my guns that this can and does work. It IS safer than doing a simple search on "steroid suppliers". Way better than noobs flooding the board asking for sources here.  I'm sorry you take my posts as me being a "know it all". I never intended that. In fact, I've always found that I always have something to learn. That said, your sentiment may change if you read the post as if you were a newbie instead of seasoned vet. It's easy to say stick around for  years to get a source when you have a source. Fact is, newbs won't wait. they'll get all worked up and get scammed with no help from more experienced guys. On your last point that method 1 won't work to find a GOOD private, I admit that the privates that I located were a mix of several methods.


----------



## transcend2007

My point was to remind Noobs they could be going to jail by making a decision based on "easy access" or "short time frame."  Don't you think if you can access something in 10 minutes or even 2 weeks that law enforcement could do the same.  My point was avoid what appears easy as it could be a problem. 

You say you have over 20 years experience in the game.  While I am glad you posted this topic I disagree with your basic premise.  The ramifications could be life changing by make just one mistake in this game.

IMO to avoid the worst case scenario taking time (yes - months even years) would be far better as they could get their diets dialed in and training methods where they needed to be at the same time learning best cycles all before actually took a the actual step to the dark side.




NeverSpeak said:


> respectfully disagree that a g2g source "will take months or even years" to find. Of course though, 'easy' is subjective. My definition of easily is it took less than 2 weeks. Although, I agree that it would be better that private sources took months to find. Besides. I get what you're saying. And what you're saying is the more you're around, the more respected/trusted/private the source will be. I get it. Did I say that already? LOL  Years? Well, maybe, but I know all the noobs out there won't wait years. My point was simply that these are 2 or the many ways a noob (not a vet) can get started as my first post indicates. No need to read anything more into it than that.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I hope u know this is no source board..the chances of u finding a source here are slim to none..now continue like nothing happened


----------



## Bro Bundy

ahhhh I see method 1....Just sounds like your trying to fish or get info...IF not continue like nothing happened


----------



## SFGiants

NeverSpeak said:


> I never said I know it all. Never implied it either. What I have done is stuck to my guns that this can and does work. It IS safer than doing a simple search on "steroid suppliers". Way better than noobs flooding the board asking for sources here.  I'm sorry you take my posts as me being a "know it all". I never intended that. In fact, I've always found that I always have something to learn. That said, your sentiment may change if you read the post as if you were a newbie instead of seasoned vet. It's easy to say stick around for  years to get a source when you have a source. Fact is, newbs won't wait. they'll get all worked up and get scammed with no help from more experienced guys. On your last point that method 1 won't work to find a GOOD private, *I admit that the privates that I located were a mix of several methods*.


*
Then this contradicts your whole argument.*


----------



## HDH

What I don't like is people who give misinformation. Misinformation can be bad information or not all of it. The biggest part that was left out was the need to type in the word scammer next to the labs you found in a seperate google search.

You have no clue what a private source is. You expect us to believe that you sent 5 refs for 5 different private sources you googled. I'm calling bullshit. If you had those kinds of refs, you wouldn't need google.

You seem smart but you are like the blind leading the blind on this one. You really don't have a clue. You should learn to step back and re evaluate a situation instead of going down with a ship.

All of what these fellas have said is true weather you want to see it or not.

What does it say that everyone here has disagreed with what you have said?

The biggest problem with not knowing something, is not knowing that you don't know it. In other words, you don't even know you don't know.

HDH

EDIT... Ha, I see I was right about the sources. I say you are untrustworthy and will say anything / make shit up to look right.


----------



## SFGiants

HDH said:


> What I don't like is people who give misinformation. Misinformation can be bad information or not all of it. The biggest part that was left out was the need to type in the word scammer next to the labs you found in a seperate google search.
> 
> You have no clue what a private source is. You expect us to believe that you sent 5 refs for 5 different private sources you googled. I'm calling bullshit. If you had those kinds of refs, you wouldn't need google.
> 
> You seem smart but you are like the blind leading the blind on this one. You really don't have a clue. You should learn to step back and re evaluate a situation instead of going down with a ship.
> 
> All of what these fellas have said is true weather you want to see it or not.
> 
> What does it say that everyone here has disagreed with what you have said?
> 
> The biggest problem with not knowing something, is not knowing that you don't know it. In other words, you don't even know you don't know.
> 
> HDH



Well put and straight to the point!


----------



## NeverSpeak

HDH said:


> What I don't like is people who give misinformation. Misinformation can be bad information or not all of it. The biggest part that was left out was the need to type in the word scammer next to the labs you found in a seperate google search.
> 
> You have no clue what a private source is. You expect us to believe that you sent 5 refs for 5 different private sources you googled. I'm calling bullshit. If you had those kinds of refs, you wouldn't need google.
> 
> You seem smart but you are like the blind leading the blind on this one. You really don't have a clue. You should learn to step back and re evaluate a situation instead of going down with a ship.
> 
> All of what these fellas have said is true weather you want to see it or not.
> 
> What does it say that everyone here has disagreed with what you have said?
> 
> The biggest problem with not knowing something, is not knowing that you don't know it. In other words, you don't even know you don't know.
> 
> HDH
> 
> EDIT... Ha, I see I was right about the sources. I say you are untrustworthy and will say anything / make shit up to look right.



You're entitled to your opinion.....even if it's fuked up.  No misinformation was given. I never said I googled to get private sources. In fact, I said the opposite several times. If you have reading comprehension issues and spelling problems that's on you bro. I don't care if you believe me or not. I could care less if you have a source or not. I could care less if you think I'm trustworthy. I could care less if you think that if everyone jumps off the cliff you should to. I could care less if you think it's wrong to employ both methods to obtain a reliable private source. You're entitled to your own opinions.


----------



## Bro Bundy

HDH is raw to the bone!


----------



## Rumpy

Let's just all agree that neverspeak has all the best sources, his sources are better than ours, and he's smarter than we are.  We're all idiots running shit gear but he's got it all figured out.

Maybe some day I will understand how to use Google at his advanced level.


----------



## Yaya

I think timesroman and marshall should give there 2 cents


----------



## NeverSpeak

HDH takes the bone.


----------



## NeverSpeak

Rumpy said:


> Let's just all agree that neverspeak has all the best sources, his sources are better than ours, and he's smarter than we are.  We're all idiots running shit gear but he's got it all figured out.
> 
> Maybe some day I will understand how to use Google at his advanced level.



Never said I had the best sources. Never said I was smarter than anyone. Never said you run shit gear. Never said I got it all figured out. But you keep spinning your lies. Whatever makes you feel better.  Oh wait... maybe the peer pressure will make me sulk away cause no one likes me. lol Sorry dude. I'm a grown up.


----------



## Bro Bundy

NeverSpeak said:


> HDH takes the bone.



dont be a jerk..this board is for grown folk


----------



## Rumpy

Um, actually I was one of the first to agree with you, as it relates to newbees with no other options, but you are the one that keeps really coming off like a condescending ass and disagreeing with everyone.  I will just agree to disagree.  You do it your way, and everyone else here will do it our way.  You told me I need to stick around and see how things work, I'm telling you to check your attitude and listen for a change.  There's a lot of great guys here you should be getting advice from, rather than trying to give it to them.  I'm not saying your advice was bad, but taking such a condescending tone on a subject most of us know more about it not a good way to make friends.


----------



## NeverSpeak

Rumpy said:


> Um, actually I was one of the first to agree with you, as it relates to newbees with no other options, but you are the one that keeps really coming off like a condescending ass and disagreeing with everyone.  I will just agree to disagree.  You do it your way, and everyone else here will do it our way.  You told me I need to stick around and see how things work, I'm telling you to check your attitude and listen for a change.  There's a lot of great guys here you should be getting advice from, rather than trying to give it to them.  I'm not saying your advice was bad, but taking such a condescending tone on a subject most of us know more about it not a good way to make friends.



True you did agree. But you keep putting words in my mouth. I've never tried to give advice to a single vet here. In fact I keep saying the opposite. FOR NEWBS ONLY.  I've been nice from the get go until I started getting shitty attitude just because some don't believe it's possible.  Point is, give me shit about something just because you don't do it that way, and you'll get shit back. Make shit up about me, and you'll hear about it. You see it's easy to bitch about advice, call me a liar etc... when I can't post results but hey, I've got thick skin so have at it.  I guess I should have read the stickies more closely. No helping new guys.


----------



## SFGiants

I'm still waiting on BigBen to pick this guy apart.


----------



## Rumpy

How you say something is as important as what you say.  You may not have intended it, but you came off as arrogant and condescending with the implication that that is the way it's done and if you do it another way you're doing it wrong.  Like I said, you may not have intended that, but I think if you look at all the responses, I'm not the only one that feels this way.  You could have worded your first post as "This is what I've learned/done, what do you think".  I ask a lot of questions I think I know the answer to, and I'm always learning new things.  Your point of giving shit and getting shit back is valid, but I think we all feel you threw the first turd.

Oh, and the only words I put in your mouth were the ones you implied even though you didn't say them.  I said what we all heard.


----------



## NeverSpeak

SFGiants said:


> I'm still waiting on BigBen to pick this guy apart.



 I don't think he will.  He's a decent bro.  Either that or he'll chew me a new ass. lol


----------



## NeverSpeak

Rumpy said:


> How you say something is as important as what you say.  You may not have intended it, but you came off as arrogant and condescending with the implication that that is the way it's done and if you do it another way you're doing it wrong.  Like I said, you may not have intended that, but I think if you look at all the responses, I'm not the only one that feels this way.  You could have worded your first post as "This is what I've learned/done, what do you think".  I ask a lot of questions I think I know the answer to, and I'm always learning new things.  Your point of giving shit and getting shit back is valid, but I think we all feel you threw the first turd.



As feminine as this may sound. If that's how ya'll took it then I apologize.


----------



## HDH

NeverSpeak said:


> Agreed on all accounts.
> 
> Method1= quicker but higher risk
> Method2= slower but lower risk
> 
> That said, I found 5 private using mainly method 1 in one week. Can I trust any of them? I think I can. I would trust 4 for sure. It comes down to credibility and comfort. On a side note: the thing about private is there is little support if something goes wrong.



You have no clue what a private source is. Here you say you found 5 private sources in one week mainly using method one. If you really knew what private sources were, you would know that's not possible.



NeverSpeak said:


> I have access to 5 private in less than a week. All 5 took a referral. I'm not bragging. I'm simply answering your question. That said, some of it had to do with me being around the block for the last 20 years. but most did not.
> 
> I do agree that a blanket statement is not warranted. I have, however,  been burned by multiple private sources.  A private source can easily pack up ship and start again tomorrow if they so choose as they have no open customers to answer to and little marketing to worry about. And even if they do lose customers they only lose their smaller consumer base as opposed to the larger operating open source. That's just my opinion though.



Here is where you said you gave refs to 5 private sources and have access to them in less than a week (bullshit).

Besides, if you've been burned multiple times, should you really be giving out info on how to get a source?



NeverSpeak said:


> I never said I know it all. Never implied it either. What I have done is stuck to my guns that this can and does work. It IS safer than doing a simple search on "steroid suppliers". Way better than noobs flooding the board asking for sources here.  I'm sorry you take my posts as me being a "know it all". I never intended that. In fact, I've always found that I always have something to learn. That said, your sentiment may change if you read the post as if you were a newbie instead of seasoned vet. It's easy to say stick around for  years to get a source when you have a source. Fact is, newbs won't wait. they'll get all worked up and get scammed with no help from more experienced guys. On your last point that method 1 won't work to find a GOOD private, I admit that the privates that I located were a mix of several methods.




You thought they were a mix of good private until people started busting your chops. It seems you were trying to lead people into thinking how good your method 1 plan was.

If it's a mix of different methods, perhaps you should enlighten us all. I would imagine it would not be proper to list such a procedure in an open form such as this.

I say you don't have 5 private sources.



NeverSpeak said:


> respectfully disagree that a g2g source "will take months or even years" to find. Of course though, 'easy' is subjective. My definition of easily is it took less than 2 weeks. Although, I agree that it would be better that private sources took months to find. Besides. I get what you're saying. And what you're saying is the more you're around, the more respected/trusted/private the source will be. I get it. Did I say that already? LOL  Years? Well, maybe, but I know all the noobs out there won't wait years. My point was simply that these are 2 or the many ways a noob (not a vet) can get started as my first post indicates. No need to read anything more into it than that.



Private sources take longer than that but you wouldn't know because you have no clue of what one really is or you're pretending you don't.



NeverSpeak said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.....even if it's fuked up.  No misinformation was given. I never said I googled to get private sources. In fact, I said the opposite several times. If you have reading comprehension issues and spelling problems that's on you bro. I don't care if you believe me or not. I could care less if you have a source or not. I could care less if you think I'm trustworthy. I could care less if you think that if everyone jumps off the cliff you should to. I could care less if you think it's wrong to employ both methods to obtain a reliable private source. You're entitled to your own opinions.



Show me where you said the opposite several times.

Method #1 is all about googling.

Damb, I probebly shauld start hiting the spel chek. Maybe you could do it for me. I'm a little slow.



NeverSpeak said:


> HDH takes the bone.



Do you think you are the only one that can read bullshit like a book?

You started off as a jackass, how does it feel to take what you've dished out?

You remind me of someone trying to get noobs to PM you for more details on a good source if you know what I mean.

If not, get a clue.

HDH


----------



## Four1Thr33

Dude props for the amount of work it took to quote all that bro


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I'm still waiting on BigBen to pick this guy apart.



ME tooooooooo


----------



## Tren4Life

Four1Thr33 said:


> Dude props for the amount of work it took to quote all that bro



X2 on that nice post brother


----------



## Rumpy

NeverSpeak said:


> As feminine as this may sound. If that's how ya'll took it then I apologize.



I accept.  No hard feeling from me, but I do suggest you be more mindful of your tone in the future.


----------



## NeverSpeak

HDH said:


> You have no clue what a private source is. Here you say you found 5 private sources in one week mainly using method one. If you really knew what private sources were, you would know that's not possible.
> 
> Here is where you said you gave refs to 5 private sources and have access to them in less than a week (bullshit).
> 
> Besides, if you've been burned multiple times, should you really be giving out info on how to get a source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDH




Aaaaaand you keep it up. Rumpy you see what I mean? I've apologized already. anyways, it seems clear to me that you have no clue as you're good at calling bullshit but you're not very good at it because you're wrong. What you're saying is simply untrue. Shall I go through the trouble to answer every single objection of yours taking the 1/2hour it takes? No thanks. Like I said, I don't care if you believe me.  I've not asked you for anything. I didn't try to take anything from you.  Why do you have a problem with me helping a noob? Who the fuk cares if I've been burned and what does that have to do with helping a new guy?

Edit: Ok. I see now. your argument was so lame I didn't at first get your reference. You see, my experiences have been stretched out over 20 years. When you read that I'm giving advice you look at it from a ten minute span, so you assumed I've been burned recently. I've been burned over the long haul. I'll never be so bold to claim that it couldn't still happen though.  Rumpy: that's me getting my attitude in check.


----------



## Rumpy

You're in a hole, stop digging.  You pissed people off for 6 pages, one post might not be enough to make it all better.  Let them get the last word in.  It takes two to keep this shit going and you just threw more gasoline on the fire.  Apologize for the misunderstanding and let it go.


----------



## Rumpy

Besides, HDH was probably busy quoting and typing and didn't see your apology before he posted.


----------



## NeverSpeak

Rumpy said:


> Besides, HDH was probably busy quoting and typing and didn't see your apology before he posted.



Fine. it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rumpy

I think we're all good.  Thanks for clarifying your position NS


----------



## Bro Bundy

now kiss and make up u two


----------



## grind4it

It's not over until you two coddle each others balls while whispering "I'm so sorry, I love you"....just an idea


----------



## DocDePanda187123

grind4it said:


> It's not over until you two coddle each others balls while whispering "I'm so sorry, I love you"....just an idea



You and I can get in on that action!:32 (6):


----------



## Rumpy

Doc, we do that at least once a week


----------



## Flyingdragon

Can someone lead me to a good lettuce source?  I hope I do not get banned for asking....


----------



## Rumpy

Flyingdragon said:


> Can someone lead me to a good lettuce source?  I hope I do not get banned for asking....



Doc.  He's got it covered


----------



## Flyingdragon

I heard Doc has non kosher lettuce....


----------



## Rumpy

You're thinking of his uncircumcised blunt


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Non kosher lettuce is my speciality brother. We can talk that talk all night


----------



## Rumpy

But Doc, you told me it was harvested and hung to dry by a rabbi, I thought you were making that part up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

It was halal not kosher


----------



## Rumpy

That does make a lot more sense.  I even believed you when you said my bacon cheeseburger was Kosher


----------



## woodswise

Flyingdragon said:


> Can someone lead me to a good lettuce source?  I hope I do not get banned for asking....




LOL.  You jokester!


----------



## Big Worm

this is ****ing stupid......why......


----------



## biggerben692000

Didn't my friend nites pen the "end all" concerning this exact topic. Think it may be a sticky or in the Hall of Fame section of the forum?
I'm surprised you guys worked this out as calmly as you did? This thread has "Fail" added to the title of the last post before it's been posted from the gate not because the OP is stupid or that he's a know nothing nobody, but you/he could only be considered a little to fuking arrogant for my/our liking when we don't know you, you joined a short time ago and don't know or have grasp on your audience here.
 You propose to show up and school us on some things that we feel passionately about. The OP decided to make it open mike nite. It went better than I thought it did. I will also say, and will give some respect to Never as I really expected him/you to resort to name calling etc after a few of the comments started to warm up? But you kept it together. 
This means that this was an exercise by you to test the waters some, perhaps. I feel the phishing for info theory, too. Never, you're either not that bright and thought this type of thread started by a guy nobody knows and that has just registered would be welcomed with open arms and that you would be embraced for being as concerned as you are about the community and thanked repeatedly for the many noobs that you saved from being banged had they not been lucky enough to read your thread.(What's up with my run on sentences?)
I personally, and nobody that posted up in your thread and honestly, I can't think of a member that is respected that would've started a thread like you did after being a member for the short amount of time that you have been here. That's the truth and it's also saying something about you because we're talking about some jacked up ego's and long winded(me) gentlemen that we have here. I view it a disrespectful and I'll go further and say fuk the sugar i'm laying out it simply is disrespectful.
 Again, I will say I respect, to a degree, they way you handled the feedback you got, but you had that and deserved more shit, smart guy. I actually am interested in how and where things are gonna go for you after this. Maybe you wanted to break the ice and make a little noised and draw some attention? If so, nice work? Where do we go from here? I'd go for breakfast, but we ain't there yet, partner.


----------



## surhoff88

biggerben692000 said:


> Didn't my friend nites pen the "end all" concerning this exact topic. Think it may be a sticky or in the Hall of Fame section of the forum?
> I'm surprised you guys worked this out as calmly as you did? This thread has "Fail" added to the title of the last post before it's been posted from the gate not because the OP is stupid or that he's a know nothing nobody, but you/he could only be considered a little to fuking arrogant for my/our liking when we don't know you, you joined a short time ago and don't know or have grasp on your audience here.
> You propose to show up and school us on some things that we feel passionately about. The OP decided to make it open mike nite. It went better than I thought it did. I will also say, and will give some respect to Never as I really expected him/you to resort to name calling etc after a few of the comments started to warm up? But you kept it together.
> This means that this was an exercise by you to test the waters some, perhaps. I feel the phishing for info theory, too. Never, you're either not that bright and thought this type of thread started by a guy nobody knows and that has just registered would be welcomed with open arms and that you would be embraced for being as concerned as you are about the community and thanked repeatedly for the many noobs that you saved from being banged had they not been lucky enough to read your thread.(What's up with my run on sentences?)
> I personally, and nobody that posted up in your thread and honestly, I can't think of a member that is respected that would've started a thread like you did after being a member for the short amount of time that you have been here. That's the truth and it's also saying something about you because we're talking about some jacked up ego's and long winded(me) gentlemen that we have here. I view it a disrespectful and I'll go further and say fuk the sugar i'm laying out it simply is disrespectful.
> Again, I will say I respect, to a degree, they way you handled the feedback you got, but you had that and deserved more shit, smart guy. I actually am interested in how and where things are gonna go for you after this. Maybe you wanted to break the ice and make a little noised and draw some attention? If so, nice work? Where do we go from here? I'd go for breakfast, but we ain't there yet, partner.




I think that was the best reply I have ever seen on a forum


----------



## 69nites

biggerben692000 said:


> Didn't my friend nites pen the "end all" concerning this exact topic. Think it may be a sticky or in the Hall of Fame section of the forum?
> I'm surprised you guys worked this out as calmly as you did? This thread has "Fail" added to the title of the last post before it's been posted from the gate not because the OP is stupid or that he's a know nothing nobody, but you/he could only be considered a little to fuking arrogant for my/our liking when we don't know you, you joined a short time ago and don't know or have grasp on your audience here.
> You propose to show up and school us on some things that we feel passionately about. The OP decided to make it open mike nite. It went better than I thought it did. I will also say, and will give some respect to Never as I really expected him/you to resort to name calling etc after a few of the comments started to warm up? But you kept it together.
> This means that this was an exercise by you to test the waters some, perhaps. I feel the phishing for info theory, too. Never, you're either not that bright and thought this type of thread started by a guy nobody knows and that has just registered would be welcomed with open arms and that you would be embraced for being as concerned as you are about the community and thanked repeatedly for the many noobs that you saved from being banged had they not been lucky enough to read your thread.(What's up with my run on sentences?)
> I personally, and nobody that posted up in your thread and honestly, I can't think of a member that is respected that would've started a thread like you did after being a member for the short amount of time that you have been here. That's the truth and it's also saying something about you because we're talking about some jacked up ego's and long winded(me) gentlemen that we have here. I view it a disrespectful and I'll go further and say fuk the sugar i'm laying out it simply is disrespectful.
> Again, I will say I respect, to a degree, they way you handled the feedback you got, but you had that and deserved more shit, smart guy. I actually am interested in how and where things are gonna go for you after this. Maybe you wanted to break the ice and make a little noised and draw some attention? If so, nice work? Where do we go from here? I'd go for breakfast, but we ain't there yet, partner.


I wouldn't call it the end all guide but I think it has sent a lot of people on the right path.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3534-69-s-guide-to-selecting-a-source?

I can't add anything that hasn't been said.  Using Google to find a source is like finding a hooker in the middle of Africa. You just don't do it.


----------



## goodfella

ccpro said:


> Why did I just read all this.....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



My same thoughts... -_-


----------



## stonetag

where did Unclez get you 49er fan (me too) if I might ask?


----------



## ImDennis

i usually just ask rumpy for sources...


----------



## TheBlob

Hey guys im no vet,,, but simply put just hang around and BS,, no point in rushing things, its all about community and connections. For sure a friend will take care of you. You just gotta make friends and dont be a douche


----------



## Joliver

ImDennis said:


> i usually just ask rumpy for sources...





TheBlob said:


> Hey guys im no vet,,, but simply put just hang around and BS,, no point in rushing things, its all about community and connections. For sure a friend will take care of you. You just gotta make friends and dont be a douche



Damn....I am always a douche to Rumpy.  Worst of both worlds...


----------



## Rumpy

Yeah, but Doc's been talking some serious shit about you behind your back Jol, so you can't be all bad.


----------



## Joliver

Rumpy said:


> Yeah, but Doc's been talking some serious shit about you behind your back Jol, so you can't be all bad.



Damn...I knew Doc couldn't be trusted!!!  Somebody point me in the direction of CT.  I got something I need to take care of........


----------



## lilbra

Yall have a method for someone who lost there source and isn't new?


----------



## Pinkbear

as far as we can tell your new

as far as you know im the CEO of McDonalds


----------



## lilbra

Haha it was a joke smart ass


----------



## SAD

lilbra said:


> Yall have a method for someone who lost there source and isn't new?





lilbra said:


> Haha it was a joke smart ass



Hahahahahaha, haha, ha, wait, I don't get it.  You're bad at telling jokes.


----------



## lilbra

Oh ok well thanks for that


----------



## SAD

lilbra said:


> Oh ok well thanks for that



You're welcome.  I suck at telling jokes too.  

_One time, an abused woman went to see a therapist.  She said her husband goes from work to the bar and gets shmammmmered, then comes home and beats her.  The therapist asked her if she is good at making iced tea.  She said yes, so he told her to make her absolute best sweet tea and when her husband is about to walk in the door, to take a big swig and then swish it around for the first 30 minutes that he's home.  She tried this for the next week and during her next appointment, the therapist asked her how it was going.  She said "It's amazing! He hasn't beat me once this week!"  The therapist smiled and said, "See, sometimes you need to learn how to shut the fvck up."_

See?


----------



## Phil

I know for a fact that a good private source isn't the best going to respond to a email he doesn't know.


----------



## Caballero

Phil said:


> I know for a fact that a good private source isn't the best going to respond to a email he doesn't know.



Only 3 yrs late to the party friend..  lol :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator

"an" email. fukkkk


----------



## motown1002

Someone is trying to get their post count up?  lol    Love these super old posts getting a comment like that.


----------



## jaydensun

My brotherinlaw has been using an international source for 12 years now, never a problem...


----------



## Camoninja

wait!!!! There's other forums that are worth a damn?!?!?!?


----------

